# Культурный раздел > Графика > Фотографии форумчан >  ФОТО

## Akasey

*Выкладываем фото сделанные вами. Форумчане выставляют оценки фото, +,-, оставляют отзывы. Оцениваем фото, максимум 10 баллов.*

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*1-* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - фоткал с руки и на мобилку=)
*2-*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - пытаюсь воскресить свой пропавший талант фотографа
*3-* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - пытаюсь-пытаюсь, да не выходит

И спасибки тож клацаем, если понравилось)

----------


## Patron

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





то что обвёл на фото видно не должно быть (блики). если при фотографировании так получается, то пользуйся фотошопом, или другим редактором, короче ретушируй.

Короче 5 из 10


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

никаких вопросов, красиво, но это моя оценка, я же не профессианал

9 из 10

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 

при фотографировании обращай внимание на фокусировку, т.е. хорошо бы, чтоб области отмеченные мной тоже просматривались 

7 из 10


*Пы.Сы.* это моя точка зрения...

----------


## Irina

*Mr_Vinni*, мне 1 и 2 очень нравятся +10, а вот с паучком четкости не хватило))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> *Пы.Сы.* это моя точка зрения...


Спасибо=) Учту) а на 1 фотке при фотошопе темным становится, просто фото на мобилку

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> *Mr_Vinni*, мне 1 и 2 очень нравятся +10, а вот с паучком четкости не хватило))


ну на счет 3, виноват сильный ветер и трясущиеся руки + цифровик старенький, и чувствует малейшую тряску, так хорошо факусироватся не удается, да и на поезд опаздывал, спешил)

----------


## PatR!oT

> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


просто обалденно))))+9

----------


## Akasey

*Mr_Vinni* в фотошопе уйма возможностей, у меня друг фоткал каждые полчаса в окно дом, а потом через фотошоп создал закат, получилось на  полснимка закат, а на полснимка день. оч. красиво

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> *Mr_Vinni* в фотошопе уйма возможностей, у меня друг фоткал каждые полчаса в окно дом, а потом через фотошоп создал закат, получилось на  полснимка закат, а на полснимка день. оч. красиво


Я в фотошопе почти ноль, у меня Марина фотошопит))) Так что извеняй буду исправляться)

----------


## Patron

> просто обалденно))))


Про100 "Спасибо" :crazy_pilot:

----------


## bobom

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Мне понравились, в стиле "Сталкера". Если это действительно авторские, то достойно высшей оценки.

----------


## bobom

> Мне понравились, в стиле "Сталкера". Если это действительно авторские, то достойно высшей оценки.


спасибо) Действительно авторские  При желании могу Вам такие сделать)

----------


## vova230

> спасибо) Действительно авторские  При желании могу Вам такие сделать)


Спасибо, я и сам могу при желании. Только все времени на себя не хватает.

----------


## bobom

Надеюсь за ссылку на другой сайт не забанят)))
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Небольшая прогулка по заброшенному цементному заводу

----------


## Irina

*bobom*, Класс сайт)) Фотки супер, спасибо.

----------


## bobom

> *bobom*, Класс сайт)) Фотки супер, спасибо.


И Вам спасибо за оценку

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## bobom

Кто ходит частенько на электричку через парк - думаю узнает это место



в эту пятницу, очень красивая пара...да еще и похожи друг на друга

----------


## Irina

Обалденно красиво

----------


## vova230

А карета настоящая или фотошопленная?

----------


## bobom

все настоящее)) Подойдите с тыла к кафедральному собору в Минске - найдете это место

зы Стоял плевался что дождь идет, а он мне такой свет красивый сделал...и отражения Даже фильтр от оптики не так жалко стало

----------


## vova230

Жаль в Минске бываю крайне редко.

----------


## bobom

"И сквозь стекло твой сад мне кажется красивым..."

----------


## Sanych

Красивые фотки.

----------


## Vanya

и правда очень красиво

----------


## vova230

Красивые фото, только размер лучше поменьше вставлять

----------


## Sanych

А лучше под спойлер прятать.

----------


## bobom



----------


## vova230

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## bobom



----------


## PatR!oT

bobom , а на какой фотик снимал , получилось просто замечательно !!!!

----------


## bobom

*PatR!oT*, nikon D90. EXIF не стирал) Там все есть
зы Боди роли малой играет, а вот стекло наше все

----------


## PatR!oT

вот это фотик по нынешним ценам не меньше штуки ))))наверное просто сказка ))))

----------


## bobom

В камере нет ничего, что бы рот открылся широво и надолго, в объективе тоже...вдиимо пост.обработка сыграла свою роль)_

----------


## Pasha_49

А в чем обработка заключается? Цвета, фильтры? А то некоторые из обыкновенных фоток делают сказку. Научите так делать) Или ссылку на уроки

----------


## bobom

*Pasha_49*, фишка в цветокоррекции, пред.обработки RAW, правильной обработки HDR (в этом случае). Почитайте о цветокоррекции)) Материала очень много

Фильтрами пользуюсь если только поляриком, но в фотошопе ТОЛЬКО цветокоррекция, никаких плагинов и фильтров

----------


## vova230

Фото понравилось, только фонарь слева чуть мешает.

----------


## Mouse

Всем доброго времени суток. Хочу выложить пару фоток, чтобы услышать конструктивную критику. Сюжетов много, начну с фоток, первых попавшихся)

----------


## Mouse

Кузнечик

----------


## Mouse

Название фотки : Любование

----------


## Mouse

Окрестность д. Зелёный Бор
(размер фотки уменьшал, если плохо видно, залью другую)

----------


## Sanych

А чем снимал? Что за аппарат?

----------


## vova230

Неплохо, мне понравилось.

----------


## Mouse

Снимал FUJIFILM FinePix S9600. 
А вот ещё одно "озеро" Жодино

----------


## Mouse

Эту фотку снимал на Зенит ЕТ, потом сканировал. Некорректные настройки оператора при печати дали интересный оттенок.

----------


## PatR!oT

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
а вот и мое произведение искусства )))

----------


## Mouse

Люблю фоткать макросъёмкой. Если будет интересно, закину несколько фоток.

----------


## Sanych

> Снимал FUJIFILM FinePix S9600. 
> А вот ещё одно "озеро" Жодино


Где это, не могу понять? Ну и макро, всегда интересные, только бы вот качество получше, было б вообще класс.

----------


## Mouse

То "озерцо", я сразу не хотел писать всю правду)). В действительности это искусственный бассейн. Раньше там был полигон (свалка). Это за ж/д, поле в сторону Яловицы и т.п. Там самое высокое место в городе. 
  А вот пробывал панараму снимать. Тут 5 фоток слиты воедино.

----------


## Mouse

тоже самое, но скадрировано по другому. Надеюсь видно хорошо, просто оригинал 15Мб весит (размер печатного оттиска 438см по ширине, если фотошоп не врёт)

----------


## Sanych

Я знаю то озерцо. Его рыбаки называют - Озеро Южное 
И закидывай фотки на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] А сюда ссылочку нужную по размеру.

А панорамы толковые, чем соединял??

----------


## Mouse

Нашел один из удачных трофеев фотоохоты. Это не муляж и не ручная змейка. 100% дикая гадюка, и я ей не понравился)) 
PS Если бы не дискавери, я бы от нее убежал))

----------


## Sanych

А змейка то похоже в стойке уже боевой

----------


## Mouse

> А змейка то похоже в стойке уже боевой


Да, я её достал своей камерой. Она всё время кидалась на меня, и снимки смазанные получались. Но было весело)

Кстати, какую ссылку лучше кидать с фотохостинга? (ссылка для просмотра картинки или BBcode для форума, блога (уменьшенное изображение)+ спойлер и т.п.)

----------


## Mouse

Как бы червезюк. Со слабым желудком лучше не смотреть
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Если фото большое, то вторую сверху ссылку -уменьшенное изображение. А если не большое то - четвертую сверху - реальный размер.

----------


## Sanych

> Как бы червезюк. Со слабым желудком лучше не смотреть
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Хорошо получилась гусенка )

----------


## Mouse

> А панорамы толковые, чем соединял??


Фотошоп. Там есть опция автоматизации - объединение фото, это первый шаг; а дальше руками, т.к. машина ориентируется на более контрастные области, и лепип 1 на 1 наиболее похожие по области снимки. Если будет интересно, опишу весь процесс.

----------


## Mouse

Самка скорпиона. Живая и жирная.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Кукарача)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

При съёмках, никто не пострадал. Снимок называется "За стаклом"

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Мммм, как Орбит сочный палец!


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## bobom

А вот с этой работой я наконец дебютировал на росийском фотоклубе, что очень приятно

"Галерея неизвестного художника: пейзаж"

----------


## Sanych

А кто в прыжке? Автор?

----------


## bobom

*Sanych*, автор

----------


## Mouse

> А вот с этой работой я наконец дебютировал на росийском фотоклубе, что очень приятно
> 
> "Галерея неизвестного художника: пейзаж"


Хорошая работа. Мне всегда было интересео: в работах такого плана, автор что-то пытается донести до зрителя, или это просто пришло вдохновение, и родилась такая фотография, а смысл, или его отсутствие каждый выбирает сам?

----------


## Mouse

Ещё пару фоток: Каждой твари по паре

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

и просто симпатичный глазастик

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Там не просто по паре, там похоже любовь у жучков

----------


## vova230

> А вот с этой работой я наконец дебютировал на росийском фотоклубе, что очень приятно
> 
> "Галерея неизвестного художника: пейзаж"


И где работа? Vinni

----------


## Sanych

А застеснялся. Там с голой попой был

----------


## Mouse

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 

Похоже ли тут облако на настоящее?

----------


## Mouse

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Что-то я не вижу там облака  Над деревьями сразу белая дымка, это имел ввиду?

----------


## Mouse

нда.., там было немного размытое облачко, но видимо после двойной перегонки из RGB - CMYK - RGB оно ещё более растаяло) 
+ я пересохранял 2жды для форума, так что качество уменьшилось. 
 Поищу еще фотку, где добавлял для динамики облака

----------


## Sanych

Возможно ещё и фотохостинг упрощает. Хотя не знаю точно.

----------


## bobom

Местные заросли
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

И парочку пейзажей на ГРЭСе
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Просто пейзажики, особого восторга не вызывают, тк нет у нас в Жодино "чистых" прудов...

----------


## Mouse

> Просто пейзажики, особого восторга не вызывают, тк нет у нас в Жодино "чистых" прудов...


насчет "чистых" согласен, но "прудов" хоть отбавляй ) 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Далеко от дома выходить не надо)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Нашел фотку с искусственными облаками. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Жодинка????

----------


## Mouse

> Жодинка????


Нет, это из одной деревеньки, Галимцы,  Минская область > Воложинский район. Был там один раз, но фоток привёз много.
Вроде бы это р. Ислочь

----------


## Sanych

Похожа на нашу за ГрЭСовским клубом.

----------


## vova230

Подобных мест думаю множество.

----------


## Mouse

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Эти фотки старые, отсканированные, но всё же память)

Живой портрет:
Атос
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Маркиз
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## bobom

Плиса


По дороге на Зеленый Бор
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Плиса
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Верхняя ч.б фотка хоршая, напоминает фотки тех времен, когда я на фотокружок ходил.

----------


## Mouse

Есть ли на форуме профессиональные фотографы? Если да, то какие критерии для получения такого статуса. (статей читал много, хочу услышать мнение от первых лиц)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

> ... напоминает фотки тех времен, когда я на фотокружок ходил.


А кто был учителем, если это в Жодино было?

----------


## vova230

> Есть ли на форуме профессиональные фотографы? Если да, то какие критерии для получения такого статуса. (статей читал много, хочу услышать мнение от первых лиц)


Что значит для получения статуса? Профессиональный фотограф тот, кто занимается фотографией постоянно и собственно говоря живет с дохода от фотографии. Как например фотокорр в газете или журнале или свадебный фотограф. Но чтобы посчитали достаточно профессиональным надо снимать много хороших фотографий.
Хотя честно сказать критерий отбора лучших фотографий для меня остается загадкой. Некоторые фото-победители консурсов я бы и в сартире не повесил, а в то-же время некоторые любительские фото можно оценить очень высоко. Так что все это довольно субъективно. Просто если вам нравится снимать, снимайте. И самое важное чтобы ваши фотки нравились в первую очередь вам.

----------


## Mouse

> Что значит для получения статуса?


 просто иногда задают вопрос: вы профессиональный фотограф или любитель? 
Что люди под этим понимают(и какая для них разница) - неясно. 
А насчет призовых работ на престижных фотоконкурсах - полностью согласен. Наверно тут действует заработанное ранее имя фотографа, и все обыватели просто соглашаются с "новым видением", а по сути халтурой.  На вкус и цвет - фломастеры разные))

----------


## bobom

*vova230*, почитаете литературу, пофоттографируйте несколько лет, и будете ценить то, что Вам до этого казалось "я бы и в сартире не повесил". Покажите хотя бы одну фотогарфию, которую бы Вы не повесили в сартире, просто интересно... 

По поводу профессионализма: Профессионал от слово профессия, профессия фотограф. Профессиональный фотограф как хотите расшифровывайте, тот, кто работает с проф. техникой, тот, кто зарабатывает этим на жизнь. Себя же вовсе не считаю профи, но когда люди справшивают, проф. ли я (когда желают воспользоватся моими услугами), объясняю, кто такие профи, и сколько бы они ему выложили за съемку, тк цены у меня невысокие + неплохое качество + банк оптики потихоньку пополняется, показывая свои работы, клиент соглашается на сотрудничество... Если сравнивать себя с фотоагрфи, что продают свои услуги на рынке (возьмем СНГ) - то там я все еще ребенок с мыльцей, которфый фотографирует семью на фоне ковра...Ну как-то так, все сугубо имхо!! А получать лицензию профессионального фотографа (и их разновидности) - вроде как достаточно зарегестрировать ИП, поправьте если не прав, не знаю эжтих тонкостей. Мне хватает платить ЕН

----------


## Sanych

> А кто был учителем, если это в Жодино было?


Это было 23 года назад. Я уже не помню. Фотокружок был в общаге белазовской, что по дороге от аптеки на пр. Мира к ж.д вокзалу. Очень хорошая атмосфера была там, дружеская.

----------


## vova230

> *vova230*, почитаете литературу, пофоттографируйте несколько лет, и будете ценить то, что Вам до этого казалось "я бы и в сартире не повесил". Покажите хотя бы одну фотогарфию, которую бы Вы не повесили в сартире, просто интересно...


Несколько лет это сколько? Плотно снимаю с 12 лет. Имел 1 и 2 место на областной выставке. Фотографию попробую выложить, но позже. Искать надо.

----------


## Mouse

> Это было 23 года назад. Я уже не помню. Фотокружок был в общаге белазовской, что по дороге от аптеки на пр. Мира к ж.д вокзалу. Очень хорошая атмосфера была там, дружеская.


Я подумал, что это мог быть Караленко Андрей Павлович(раньше фотокружки вёл). Он пожилой, уважаемый человек, но до сих пор марафоны бегает! Мне повезло с ним познакомится и поучаствовать в авантюрных фотопроектах.

----------


## Mouse

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

стилизировал немного под масло.

----------


## Sanych

Караленко знакомая фамилия. Но не помню точно. Попытаюсь уточнить, у тех с кем  занимался вместе.

А буслики действительно похожи на картину

----------


## bobom

*vova230*, ну тогда не мне Вам все это рассказывать  Но вот удивительно, что при таком стаже первые места Вам кажутся абсурдными... Буду ждать снимков 

Ранним утром

----------


## Mouse

Зенит ЕТ, скан:
"Сёстры"
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## bobom

ЦВет хорош Что за пленка? оптика?

----------


## SDS

копался в кладовке и вытащил фотоувеличитель "Ленинград-6УМ", бачки, ванночки -лежали  как новенькие, аж выкидывать жалко...
но такова цена прогресса...

----------


## Sanych

А у меня фотик Вилия валяется

----------


## Mouse

> ЦВет хорош Что за пленка? оптика?


пленка - фуджифильм суперия, 200. Оптика -Гелиос 44, вроде. С собой сейчас нету.

----------


## Mouse

> А у меня фотик Вилия валяется


а я начинал с отцовской Смены:
(фото нашел в Инете)
Она и сейчас хорошо снимает.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## bobom

*Mouse* , и через 20 лет ьудет так же хорошо снимать ПЛЕНКА наше ВСЕ!!


НАРОД!!!! Я тестирую мануальные стекла на М42!! У кого что есть, плз поделитесь  Не безвозмездно

----------


## Mouse

> НАРОД!!!! Я тестирую мануальные стекла на М42!! У кого что есть, плз поделитесь  Не безвозмездно


У меня есть Юпитер 37а, не помню, какая там резьба. Я на квартире живу, не могу посмотреть. Если подойдет, на неделю дам погонять

----------


## vova230

А мой первый был ФЭД-3 отцовский. А до собственной пленочной зеркалки так и не добрался. Когда уже мог самостоятельно купить она утеряла смысл, появилась неплохая цифра. Сейчас Никон-3000. Хотя хочется конечно другую камеру. Но надо восстанавливать форму. Сейчас снимаю плохо :ah:

----------


## bobom

*Юпитер 37а*, как раз еще не тестировал)) Если найдешь - пиши 

"Пруд, утка и три домика"

----------


## Mouse

Завтра схожу за объективом, а там дело техники)
Свежачек из Борисова (Будет время, сделаю панараму)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Молния

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

хороший съём, только не въеду - это фильтр?
я про "пруд и утка и..."

----------


## Mouse

Вот и панорама. Хочу фотку до ума довести(пока сырой вариант), может кто подскажет, что добавить или изменить? Со стороны лучше видны ошибки.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## zaraki

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Хорошая фотка, мне лето напоминает. Весёлая,я бы сказал)

----------


## vova230

Хорошая фотка, только так может и матрица накрыться. Солнце яркое снимать нежелательно.

Кстати, никто не в курсе какой прогой делают сферические панорамы?

----------


## Mouse

Сферические панорамы - это похоже на мою или нет (там где мост и силуэты)?

----------


## vova230

Нет. Там совсем другое. Там можно вертеть голову на все 360 во все стороны, как кино, только фото. Здоровская вещь получается.
Вот пробуйте: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Да, панорамка супер. Только она могла быть снята на специальную камеру, или это видео во флеш перегнали. Я как то читал анонс, у фотика 360 градусов обзор, он с поворачивающимся объективом. Стоил около 11к баксов.
 Раньше видел флеш-презентации, похожие на эти панорамы.

----------


## vova230

Вот нашел сам таки.
Статья интересная и довольно подробная. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Надо будет попробовать. Засада с головкой, но мысли есть чем заменить.

----------


## Mouse

Я уже загорелся! 
Думаю снять горизонтальное кольцо под силу любому штативу, главное по уровню выставить, чтоб горизонт не завалился. А вот вертикальное - попробую, у меня можно вертикально камеру крепить, вопрос хватит ли свободы вращения. 
Думаю снимать надо не в яркую погоду, а то экспу не выровняешь потом.
PS Вдвойне спасибо за статью, я теперь убедился, что арктангенс нужен не только на математике)))
PPS Если кто найдет нормальную ссылку для скачивания Panorama Tools, поделитесь. А то  триал и зип за смс достали(

----------


## vova230

Да, я тоже думаю попробовать сначало на горизонтальной. Да и зачем в небо смотреть? Пока хватит и горизонта в 360.

----------


## Mouse

Гигантский ночной "спиногрыз" ))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Вот: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Кажется единственная реальная альтернатива. Обещают русский интерфейс. Размер реальный 50 Мб. Еще не пробовал сам качаю. Уже подготовил снимки для панорамы. Буду пробовать

----------


## Mouse

Предупреждаю, если формат скачивания zip.exe = отправте смс. Я с этого сайта качал уже, правда другую прогу, 30 мб, гады.

----------


## Sanych

Там rar архив 50 Mb. Я его качнул и залил на FreeSpace - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Вот первый блин. Только не судите слишком строго. Файлы пришлось сильно ужимать, а то оригинальные не хотела обрабатывать. Надо еще экспериментировать.
Кстати это моя квартира. Добро пожаловать в гости.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Размер файла 556 кб

----------


## vova230

Попробовал несколько программ, пока эта оказывается самая удобная и самая лучшая склейка панорамы происходит. Буду искать еще дальше.

----------


## bobom

*SDS*, только полярик 

Клейте панорамы в фотошопе и будет Вам щасте  360 не делаю, потому ка кмне не зачем...ДА и художественности в этом нет никакой, имхо

зы Сферические панорамы снимаются широкоугольным объективом, вот и все... либо снимайте обычным полтосом с запасном, потом в шопе правьте дисторсию снимка

----------


## vova230

Но ведь просто интересно.

----------


## Mouse

"Не всё золото, что блестит?"
или "И у красоты есть слабость..."

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Интересно получилось. Как буд то на ногах стоит и руками опирается.

----------


## Mouse

По поводу панорамы- когда 360 градусов у меня на месте стыка крайних кадров происходит "наползание" краёв. Жаль, что мало доп. настроек, почти все автоматика сшивает.

"Принцесса и клоп" - Если хочешь быть принцессой, не ленись, а подтянись! ))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

У меня что-то подобное тоже было, но как-то исправил, только не помню. Я один раз поковырялся. Хочу попробовать на улице что заснять, но пока некогда.

----------


## bobom

Пользуемся уровнем внутрикамерном либо на штативе, иначе ничего не получится!!

----------


## Mouse

> Пользуемся уровнем внутрикамерном либо на штативе, иначе ничего не получится!!


Проблема не в уровне, а в ПО. При конечном просмотре кадры начинают ползать. Как на первой понараме у *vova230* -  место между диваном и печкой.
У меня панорама весит много (10мб), так я ее не вывешиваю.

Нарцисс: разве я не прекрасен!))
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Кудрявый
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Скорее лохматый ))

----------


## Mouse

его так называют: пеликан кудрявый ))

А это или стрекозка, или стрекозёл. Пол не научился определять.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Наверное макро надо суперский

----------


## Mouse

> Наверное макро надо суперский


да не, у меня бюджетная цифра. Это просто уменее подкрадываться. Я раньше с зинитом такие же снимки делал. Все думали супер фотик, а были только удлинительные кольца. По 30мин - 2 часа за 1 кадром по лесу бегал)))) а теперь дублей куча можно делать. Удобство, но, конечно, такого азарта не получается, потому что сразу результат виден. А раньше - отсними 36 кадров, здай в проявку, а потом только видно, получилось или нет.

----------


## Mouse

Полёт в оранжевом закате

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Буль!

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Это что было?

----------


## Mouse

> Это что было?


Бабёр))

А точнее брызги от его платины. Снимок из Зелёного бора

----------


## Mouse

Goliaf vs Davids

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Свидание

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Живой листок:

-Сча 0,5 нектара и за капустой...

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Весна
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Восстание мумий

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Это настоящие букашки??? Что за нитки у них на спине?

----------


## Mouse

Раньше в них были стрекозы, есть фотка, но немного не в фокусе, поищу и выложу

----------


## Mouse

пока что вот такая - сбоку у стрекозы видна ниточка))

Пробуждение
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Перерождение
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

(немного не в фокусе :h0912

----------


## vova230

И где только такое находишь? Классно.

----------


## Mouse

> И где только такое находишь? Классно.


Спасибо) 
Их посчастливилось увидеть на берегу Заподной Двины.

----------


## Mouse

Акробат

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Не банный лист, но держится)

----------


## Mouse

Личинка дикобраза
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

младший брат личинки дикобраза))
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Каких только зверюг не встретишь в природе

----------


## Mouse

Даа.., сказал "Грустный мух"

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## zaraki

и где ты их нашол (про мумий)

----------


## Mouse

На берегу З. Двины. Это было в мае

----------


## Mouse

Бабочка
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

У меня вопрос: кто-нибудь продавал свои фотки на микростоках?

----------


## Mouse

Не расслабляйтесь, ведь они наблюдают...

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

> У меня вопрос: кто-нибудь продавал свои фотки на микростоках?


Там требования сейчас ужесточились. Надо не менее 50 фото для первоначального альбома. Если пройдут отбор, то появится шанс. Кроме того кажется не менее 10 Мп должна быть фотка, ну и  к качеству по шумам жесткие требования. У меня была идея, но потом как прикинул и решил, что не стоит и лезть.

----------


## Mouse

а я пробывал, сказал инспектор - не для коммерческого использования. Я так понял по сюжету или стилю не пападаю. Т.е. заточка под рекламных дизайнеров, что ли. Поэтому макро, пейзажи не хотят брать((
 Я думаю розовый унитаз их приведет в восторг больше высадившихся инопланетян))

может еще попробую там, где без экзамена. авось)

----------


## Mouse

Цап! И в уголок, поволок..

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Подскажи где без экзамена и минимума.

----------


## Mouse

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] общий сайт, я там как то смотрел характеристику по фотобанкам

загвоздка в некоторых англоязычных фотобанках - вывод денег

----------


## Mouse

Ночной зверь

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## bobom

> "Про ручей с холодной водой..."
> 
> 
> Рядом с ул. Речной
> 
> 
> "Про домик на болоте"

----------


## Mouse

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

bobom, фотки большеваты. Бери пример с Мауса

----------


## Mouse

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Кстати, началась выставка фото Александра Бородулина. Ретроспектива

Подробности на Афиша ТУТ.бай
 Вход с 11.00, бесплатный.  Вс и Пн выходной. 
Если кто посетит, поделитесь впечатлением. Я сходил, в целом мне понравилось, но у меня двоякое впечатление по сравнению с промоушеном. Может я далёк от великого искусства, так как много его работ я счел повседневностью.

----------


## Mouse

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## zaraki

а в лесу уже капустницы летают

----------


## Mouse

Покинутый

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Помогите придумать интересное название:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## zaraki

"ща спою" =)
или "с кем летала всю ноч о_0" =)

_zaraki добавил 09.04.2011 в 11:56_
хорошо сидим =)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## zaraki

вообще она имеет продолжение типа: 
"До..бы эти утки"  х)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Пока фотохост отдыхает, ищем альтернативы))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Сон-трава
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## zaraki

круть, но ведь еще не сезон они ближе к маю только должны быть...
 я уже который год пытаюсь сфоткать - то опаздываю то в проявке бракуют =(

----------


## Sanych

На цифру пора переходить, что бы не браковали

----------


## Mouse

Спонтанный портрет: моя бабулька))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## zaraki

> На цифру пора переходить, что бы не браковали


не просто во время проявки нужно с кувалдочкой рядом стоять =)

----------


## Mouse

Не знаю как на латыне, да и на русском)) просто цветок

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Весеннее настроение

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Клопик

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Не курю!

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

> Не курю!
> 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


хорошая фотка, внимательная такая, можна бейджик делать для чиновников

----------


## Mouse

Наступила весна. Всем любителям первоцветов уже можно отправляться в лес. У кого не получается, предлагаю мини-турне:

При входе вас встретит весёлая компания
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Отдельные экземпляры будут настаивать понюхать именно их:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В лесу гуляют и маленькими группами, семейными компаниями:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Если у вас будет настроение, то можете присоединиться к весёлым компаниям 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Если собрались уходить из леса, оставте эту красоту дальше радоваться солнышку и пениям птиц, а мусор заберите с собой! Ведь вы в лесу гости, а им тут еще жить.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Если вам понравилось, заходите ещё, и вам в след будут признательно кивать первоцветы!

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

(Название главных моделей: Печёночница благоро́дная (лат. Hepática nóbilis) — травянистое зимнезелёное растение; вид рода Печёночница (Hepatica) семейства Лютиковые.)

----------


## Sanych

Классно. Это уже этого года красота??

----------


## SDS

*Mouse*, можно одну слямзить и на блог повесить?

----------


## Mouse

Sanych, да, вчера снимал. Уже и сон-траву видел, позже вывешу.

SDS, если не коммерческий проект - можно.

----------


## SDS

*Mouse*, 
какой у меня на блоге может быть коммерческий проект?
вот уже вас капитализм выдрессировал.

----------


## Mouse

> *Mouse*, 
> какой у меня на блоге может быть коммерческий проект?
> вот уже вас капитализм выдрессировал.


Всяк бывает, а ссылку можно(блога)? Интересно стало))

----------


## SDS

можно, но я там всё поудалял и с 11-го апреля по-новому отсчёт пошёл
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Как и обещал, фото урожая этого года!

Бродил по лесу и наткнулся на пушистые комочки:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Внутри вкусно пахло:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Простре́л раскры́тый, или Со́н-трава́ (лат. Pulsatílla pátens) — многолетнее травянистое растение, вид рода Прострел семейства Лютиковые (Ranunculaceae).
Солнце уже было высоко, поэтому изображение немного плоское:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Красота

----------


## Mouse

В природе тоже есть разные странные насекомые. 
Какающий и подглядывающий.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Не понятно, кто из них маргинал)))

----------


## Mouse

Вопрос для любителей макро - кто-нибудь пытался сделать из фотоувеличителя что-то вроде макронасадки (на подобие второго объектива)? Если получилось, поделитесь рецептом. (про варианты с микроскопом и т.п. читал)
Сам пока эксперементирую, если получится - расскажу.

PS Если у кого есть ненужный микроскоп или широкоугольный объектив от советских камер - куплю (недорого), выменяю (соседский жигуль) или приму в хорошие руки:ah:

----------


## Mouse

Ночной пейзаж

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Пуля

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] :37d7319d4dce48cad87

----------


## vova230

> Вопрос для любителей макро - кто-нибудь пытался сделать из фотоувеличителя что-то вроде макронасадки (на подобие второго объектива)? Если получилось, поделитесь рецептом. (про варианты с микроскопом и т.п. читал)
> Сам пока эксперементирую, если получится - расскажу.
> 
> PS Если у кого есть ненужный микроскоп или широкоугольный объектив от советских камер - куплю (недорого), выменяю (соседский жигуль) или приму в хорошие руки:ah:


Читал про такое, но сам не делал. На мой взгляд такие приспособы мало что дадут для современной цифры, а гемороя с ними ну очень много. Вариант с микроскопом конечно интересен, если удастся снимать разных там инфузорий. А фотоувеличиталь позволит снять только постановочные фото, а на мой взгляд гораздо интереснее макро в природе. А там уже предпочтительнее штатив или монопод.

----------


## Mouse

Индустриальный восход

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Сегодня был красивый закат

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Восход на заливном пляже

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Это где такое???

----------


## Mouse

г. Борисов, р. Березина. Возле пешеходного моста.

----------


## Sanych

Я то думаю, что на Жодино не похоже.

----------


## Mouse

Залитый солнцем

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Хочу услышать критику

----------


## vova230

Похоже пересвечена картинка. С меньшей выдержкой было бы лучше.

----------


## Mouse

> Похоже пересвечена картинка. С меньшей выдержкой было бы лучше.


Это правильно, но если пересвет рассматривать как замысел? Для этого и название придумал)) 

ПС Норм. экспозиция на фото выше.

----------


## Mouse

Шустрик

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Дракончик.

----------


## Mouse

Кураслеп

----------


## Mouse

Маленький принц.

Только вот не определился, какой больше нравится.

----------


## SDS

*Mouse*, 
мне средняя понравилась, там насекомых поменьше

----------


## vova230

Мне тоже средняя больше нравится.

----------


## Mouse

Паучёк

----------


## bobom

"Залитый солнцем". Картинка смотрится пересвеченной, потому что она пересвечена, а не "залита солнцем". Заливка солнцем - снимается объект под малым углом при ярком солнце. Тут важно уже избежать бликов, все зависит от стекла и фильтров...

Заболоченная местность между Жодино и Будагово. Места могут быть красивее, чем кажется это на первый взгляд...

----------


## Sanych

Такую картинку в темы для винды можно загнать, типо "Безмятежность по русски"

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Эх... не хватает 3х здоровенных мужиков на 3х здоровенных конях... как на картине "три богатыря"

----------


## Mouse

на ж/д вокзале

----------


## bobom

*Mouse* , пейзаж туалета?))

Местные птички городского парка

Капелька на клюве цепляет))
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

> *Mouse* , пейзаж туалета?))


Вся соль не в туалете, а во времени года. Зима-весна. тут какашки заморожены, чтоб не воняли))

----------


## zaraki

класс птенчик вышел
а болото как нарисованое никогда не подумаеш что такое где-то есть

----------


## zaraki

Моя теперь крутая - моя цифру купила =)
 тренировка по дороге домой 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Вот и Мух вылез.

----------


## Mouse

Теперь можно создавать жодинский клуб "макрушников"c2807a478785a17205 :evil_admin:

----------


## SDS

натуралистов- ты хотел сказать?

----------


## Mouse

> натуралистов- ты хотел сказать?


Не, именно макрушников, от слова МАКРО))
а натуралист созвучен с натуристом - как то не очень))

----------


## bobom

Тем же днем
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## zaraki

Ты хто 0_0

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


млин немогу никак камеру освоить - все картинки смазанные выходят (

----------


## bobom

> Ты хто 0_0
> 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> 
> 
> млин немогу никак камеру освоить - все картинки смазанные выходят (


ставьте выдержу покороче и включайте вспышку, только так можно спасти "мыло" на Вашей мыльнице

----------


## vova230

Может вы просто торопитесь нажимать на спуск? Камера не успевает сфокусироваться?

----------


## bobom

*vova230*, посмотрите в exif на выдержку... Поверьте, при таком фокусном при 1/10 мало у кого не получится шевеленки Тут пейзажи на 1/60 со штатива снимаешь)))

Встретил по пути...

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

супер!

----------


## Mouse

Вчера решили салатика откушать, а там зверь сидел. Правда 1-2 мм в толщину, но громко рычал:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

когда зверь съел колбасу, тихо пополз восвояси..

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mr_Vinni

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 

оцените, вот, пробовал чет сфоткать^^

----------


## Sanych

По ходу не чёт, а когот

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> По ходу не чёт, а когот


это моникены 
ты бы оценил хотяб

----------


## SDS

*Mr_Vinni*, 
лет 5-ть будет хорошо, а потом - всё хуже, хуже, хуже ... до логического конца

----------


## bobom

С той же серии

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

О, друзья рыбка

----------


## SDS

*Sanych*, 
что - то мне показалось более как  змейка кусачая

----------


## SDS

а скумбрию копчёную - видел в продаже по 36тыщ за кг - толковый государственный бизнес, задумался - а почему б и не по 360-т? когда - нибудь съедят, если не посинеет.

----------


## Mouse

> С той же серии


А это случайно не ящерица безногая? Я вот такую встречал:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Но эта бяка на меня пыталась напасть! 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Правду говорят: малое и злое))

----------


## bobom

все время когда снимал я ее заинтересовывал, на меня полз, но это не мешали снимать на расстоянии 20 см)))

----------


## SDS

*bobom*, 
а укусить - не хотела? не пробовала??

----------


## bobom

Вроде не пробывала))) ползала медленно очень, но когда палкой тронул (что бы с дороги убралась) - отскочила на пол метра молниеносно)))

----------


## JAHolper

ТЕМА ЗАКРЫТА
В дальнейшем свои фотографии форумчане могут размещать в предварительно созданных для своего творчества темах в разделе "Фотографии форумчан" - http://svae.by/forumdisplay.php?f=103
Тему можно назвать "Фотографии Петрова" или в любой другой форме, чтобы можно было отличить вашу тему от всех остальных.
Так же, если вы много фотографируете, рекомендуется создавать отдельную тему для каждой фотосессии. При желании для вас может быть создан отдельный подраздел.

Если вы не увлекаетесь фотографией, но у вас есть фотография, которой хотелось бы поделиться, можете создать подходящую тему или писать в эти:
Оцените фото - http://svae.by/showthread.php?t=1827
Интересный снимок - http://svae.by/showthread.php?t=1826

Загружать фотографии рекомендуется на форум, а не сторонние фото-хостинги. При загрузке на форум, гости могут видеть миниатюры ваших фотографий и фотографии будут видны пользователям из любой страны.

----------

